# Frage an Meran Insider: Marlinger Waalweg



## *Trailsurfer (17. März 2006)

Hallo,
ich plane eine Alpenüberquerung für meine Freundin und mich. Die Strecke soll sich grob an der Via Claudia orientieren. Für den Bereich Naturns-Kaltern suche ich nach alternativen Abschnitten zum Etschtal-Radweg. Dabei bin ich zwischen Töll und Lana auf den Marlinger Waalweg (http://www.marling.de/waalweg.htm) gestossen und frage mich nun, ob auf diesem Radfahren erlaubt/geduldet ist?! 
Von Lana würde ich dann auf dem Brandiser Waalweg bis Brandis weiter fahren wollen. Für den weiteren Verlauf der Route bis Frangart bin ich für sachdienliche Hinweise dankbar.
Fahrtechnisch und konditionell würde ich einfache Lösungen suchen, nur eben bitte wenig Etsch-Radweg und stark befahrene Strasse.
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe
Stefan


----------



## JoMo (17. März 2006)

Hallo Stefan,

ich weiss zwar nicht wie die rechtliche Lage aktuell ist. Aber Ende der 80er/Anfang der 90er Jahre war da schon viel Fußvolk unterwegs gewesen... Solltest Du zumindest bedenken. Landaschaftlich aber sehr schön...

Mehr weiss ich leider auch nicht.

Gruss Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kellnix (17. März 2006)

Servus Stefan,

wir sind mal den Tappeinerweg von Algund bis Meran gefahren. Das geht über in den botanischen Garten, oberhalb von Meran. War sehr schön. Hier ist offiziel Bikeverbot.
Wenn ihr aber sehr früh los fahrt, sind noch wenig Wanderer unterwegs, dann kommt man ganz gut durch. Etwas später macht es kaum noch Sinn, da die Wege relativ schmal sind und die Heerscharen von Wandereren auch kaum Möglichkeit haben zur Seite zu gehen. 
Wünsche Euch bei Eurem AC viel Spaß.

Gruß Ralph


----------



## Stevan (17. März 2006)

Jawoll, ist verboten.

Wir dachten auch mal, dass wir da lang fahren, wurden aber übelst beschimpft von Ausländern (Österreicher) bis uns zwei Südtirolerinnen zu Hilfe kamen ("lasst's doch die Buam do fohrn") und das Gefecht weiter austrugen...
Bei der nächsten Straßenkreuzung sind wir dann weg.
Allerdings ist das Radlverbot lustigerweise nur in diese Richtung beschildert, wenn man also andersrum fährt, dann sieht man die Schilder eigentlich nur von hinten.

Trotzdem wird man sich wohl Ärger einhandeln und die Italiener drohen auch mit Bußgeldern auf Schildern!!

Auch auf anderen Waalwegen gibts meist Ärger, vor allem mit den Saupreißn.
Da macht das fahren und dauernde absteigen und Ausweichen nicht allzu viel Spaß und führt ganz sicher auf längere Sicht zu absoluten Verboten wie bei Marling :-((


----------



## MATTESM (18. März 2006)

die walwege im vonschgau und umgebung sind derzeit ausnahmslos alle für biker gesperrt. als veranstalter haben wir auch einige passagen früher gefahren, halten uns aber nun an das verbot. mein letzter stand ist dass daran gearbeitet wird, einige walwege gezielt für den biker zu öffnen (das sagte man uns in der letzten saison), was daraus geworden ist weiß ich noch nicht. klar dass man diese öffnung torpediert, wenn man derzeit das verbot nicht respektiert.

..m..


----------



## Stevan (18. März 2006)

> die walwege im vonschgau und umgebung sind derzeit ausnahmslos alle für 
> biker gesperrt. 

Tatsächlich? Dann sind wir bis 2004 ja gerade noch rechtzeitig da geradelt.
Wurde das Verbot letztes Jahr eingeführt und stehen da jetzt überall hässliche Schilder?


----------



## Wuudi (18. März 2006)

Die Waalwege in und um Meran sind eigentlich alle für Biker gesperrt. Ausserdem sind viele der Waalwege so schmal, dass keine 2 Personen nebeneinander gehen können. Dementsprechend gross ist das Ausweich-Problem bei viel Fussverkehr in der Saison.


----------



## jomay (20. März 2006)

Beim Waalweg kriegt Ihr ein Problem, wenn nicht mit der Gesetz, dann mit den Wanderern. Ich würds lassen.
Nur, warum fahrt Ihr den Etschtal-Radweg nicht? Wir haben letztes Jahr auch viel überlegt, aber im Nachhinein wars ein super Etappe. Klaro, für einen gnadenlosen Alpencrosser eine Schnarchtour, aber es ist einfach schön gewesen. Zwischen den Apfelplantagen, dann mal einen Capu, dann im Gras liegen und faulenzen. Also, mir hats gefallen und den anderen sechs auch.


----------



## Wuudi (20. März 2006)

Man muss sich hier eben entscheiden. Entweder auf dem Radweg im Tal auf die gemütliche Art, oder aber über die Berge mit vielen Hm. Die kleineren flachen Wege sind eben immer Waalwege welche für Biker nicht geeignet sind.

Und p.s. zwischen Töll und Algund ist ein Teil des Radweges noch nicht asphaltiert. Da kann man auch mal kurz Spaß haben mit 20% Gefälle .


----------



## *Trailsurfer (22. März 2006)

Danke an alle die mir hier geantwortet haben. Die Sperrung der Wege werden wir natürlich respektieren und sicher auf anderen Strecken Spass haben.
Sport frei
Stefan


----------



## Baikabaer (23. März 2006)

Hallo Stefan,

vielleicht ein kleiner Tipp, wenn es durch die Apfelplantagen zu langweilig wird. 
Ist zwar nur ein kleiner Schlenker, aber die Aussicht ist ganz gut.

Bei Goldrain bzw. Morter ein paar Meter ins Martelltal hinein. Nach einer Brücke über den Plimabach links hoch auf Schotter. Von hier schöner Blick auf die Burgruine Obermontani (http://www.dickemauern.de/obermontani/index.htm ). Man kommt an einer senkrechten Felswand vorbei. Hier gibt es interessante Felszeichnungen und Inschriften von den alten Waalern (das waren die Männer, die die Waale in Ordnung halten mußten). 
Der Weg ist kein richtiger Waalweg (schmal) sondern meißt ein normaler Schotterweg, so daß es hier keine Probleme geben sollte (ist auch nicht für Biker gesperrt). 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, gibt es bald Wegweiser "zum Bierkeller". Diesen folgen und bald ist man in Latsch. 

Servus,
Roland


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wuudi (23. März 2006)

Guter Tip Baikabaer für einen netten Umweg. 

...er wollte aber unter Naturns einen anderen Weg finden  und da wüsst ich eben keinen...


----------

